# How to set up an application server in Kerberos



## unknown_noob (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi, I have some problem that maybe anyone here can help. I have set[ ]up a Kerberos server with one client. How can I set[ ]up an FTP server to use the Kerberos service so that the client will face Kerberos first, before accessing the FTP server, and how can I know whether my FTP server has successfully applied the Kerberos service through a client point of view?

Thank you to anyone who are willing to help me.


----------

